# Chaos Warriors counter to Metal Lore



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well due to some bad games with metal lore wiping out my Chaos Warriors in a instant I've turned to heresy for help. Is there any way to get around this with just Chaos Warriors and I have 50 bucks to spend , so shoot away. Also to keep in my army's theme I don't use marauders.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dragon ogres and Shagotths - high toughness, lots of wounds, not much armour! 

Other than that - trolls! Throgg + Trolls for your core. or buy lots of small units of dogs to sacrafice taking out metal wizards (except for slann and great daemons)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragon Ogres and Shaggoths have 4+ and 2+ Armour Saves respectively, and their "high" (T4 and 5) toughness is ignored by the Lore of Metal.

Trolls is the way to run versus Lore of Metal. Unfortunately, there's no real counters to Lore of Metal Magic that the Warriors can employ. Their Casters are equally capable against all Lores, and unfortunately, their resistance to Lores like Beasts and Life (their buffs aren't as effective when you're stillbeing wounded on a 4+ instead of the 3+/2+ some home for, and you're still wounding them on a 4+), High Initiative and WS negates much of Lore of Lights benefits, and their direct damage, Direct Damage is not particularly powerful, stat blocks are in the 4's and 5's...

Yeah, it's our one crux, and unfortunately, there's just no way to counter it.

Running Galrauch, 2 Warshrines, Throgg, BSB, Sorceror, and a couple of hordes of trolls with Dragon Ogre support - there's actually very little for the Lore to actually damage you. You have no 1 wound model - and so Transmutation is very much reduced in capability, Hounds is the only sniper spell, and your main blocks of Trolls are nigh on immune to the lore of metal spells., leaving your targets as 2 Warshrines, 8 Dragon Ogres, and Galrauch, basically, all of which are very capable of bypassing.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Metal is not a great lore to fight against. Run a character with collar of Khorne and mark the warriors with Mark of Tzeentch will give you a 4+ ward save to magic due to MR2 except for final transmutation on the high AS unit you want to protect (knights or warriors with shields most likely). Lore of Metal only has two spells that now hit armour directly and those spells require a big boost to be fully effective due to one only having a 12" range unless boosted and the other requiring a high casting cost. 

BTW Final transmutation kills multi-wound models on a 6 and single wound on a 5. Paying almost three times or four times as much for trolls, ogres or dragon ogres with three or four wounds (champs) so as to avoid losing the model on a 5, is actually not a cost-effective strategy. You lose half as many models in the unit but pay almost three times as much per model and the unit is vulnerable to pit of shades and pendulum. 

A WoC army needs some magic defense (including puppet to punish miscasts and a scroll) used wisely because certain magic can cause havoc if the opponent chooses the right lore. If you know what you are facing, then you can anticipate it.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

To take an extreme approach- let's assume you're expecting to get hammered by lots of level 1 wizards with +cast items spamming Searing Doom, and you want to only use blocks of Warriors.

The Mark of Tzeentch is a good start, with its +1 to Ward Saves. For your biggest, nastiest block of Warriors, add a character with an Obsidian Lodestone (MR 3), giving the unit a tasty 3+ Ward vs wounds from spells.

Three more units can get 4+ Wards with the Collar of Khorne on one character, Fury of the Blood God on another and the Obsidian Amulet on a third. A cheaper option is to take a magic standard on the unit, with the Lichebone Pennant combining with the MoT for a 5+.

If you plan to use Chosen, the above will all work or you could chance your arm with the Favour of the Gods and try to hit Flames of Chaos for MR 3- with 7 being an average roll on 2D6 and the Favour giving +/- 1, it's not a bad gamble. A Warshrine (with the MoT for a 3+ Ward) gives them another bite at the cherry if you miss.

Finally, employ the cold-steel counterspell. Hunt the pointy-hatted pest down and gank the blighter at the earliest opportunity. Firing a Hellcannon or two at his unit is a good start, and if the thing Miscasts it might just blow him up anyway


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

One I would love to take- the Hex Scroll... its expensive but is a perfect counter to Lv1 metal mages (and stil decent on lv2-3), which since a lot of people tend to just throw in a lv1 to all-comers lists just to counter WoC is fairly nice. You get to laugh as the opponent becomes a frog and gives you a couple turns breathing room until they can start casting magic at you again. Good Times.

One I commonly take with my ogres is the feedback scroll... just wait till someone tries to power through a spell with 6 dice: if they roll high (so my dispel isn't worth trying) then I have a go at killing their mage. 6 attempts at a 5+ is quite nice... I've killed heroes with it, but never done more then 1W to a lord so far (it'll come). Sure it leaves me exposed for that first spell, but has a chance of removing the threat from the game for good.


----------

